

Show HN: Increase Your Social Popularity by Using the Right Hashtags - vcsteven
http://www.sopularity.com

======
afshinmeh
> "sopularity is almost ready for use!"

If it's not ready yet, why you submitted here? How we should check the
functionality?

~~~
vcsteven
Hello, I would like to get feedback on the idea of suggesting hashtags to
increase your social popularity. Based on this feedback, I can optimize the
beta version I am developing at the moment.

~~~
ozh
i don't get how you could have feedback if we can't try how you stuff works...

------
_crumbs
The site design is decent but design comments is the only feedback you are
going to get as that is all anyone can determine from your site. Some examples
would be nice. How about the difference between standard personalised
hashtagging and highly personalised hashtagging? A sentence or two about your
technology stack?

If this is simply a test balloon to gather reaction for some potential
software then great, it's an interesting notion but not one that warrants my
email address.

Also, you may want to think about adding a middle tier option for occasional
tweeters at a reduced price. There are a lot of people that send more than 5
tweets per day (but not much more) and will perhaps feel 5 euro per month is
too pricey.

~~~
vcsteven
Thank you for your advice! I will add some examples and explanation in the
near future. To add a middle tier is a good idea, thanks for the tips!

------
jeffehobbs
You need some examples. Or, something. This all by itself is uncompelling and
offputting.

Best of luck! You will need it!

